# Post office and bank



## Halu-halo

i have to use the word for a chapter title like in a book,

>>>> post office and bank <<<<

thx!


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

Post office is tricky. I know most Tagalog speakers refer to that place by the same English term : Pupunta ako sa post office - I will go to the post office.

However the proper translation is : *tanggapan ng sulat* - a term I rarely hear, if at all. They just usually say " post office ".

Bank is *bangko*.

So your title could be " *Ang Tanggapan ng Sulat at Ang Bangko* "

Gary


----------



## mataripis

Halu-halo said:


> i have to use the word for a chapter title like in a book,
> 
> >>>> post office and bank <<<<
> 
> thx!


Post Office: Tanggapan ng mga Sulat/Padala.  Bank: Impokan/Bangko(h)


----------



## rempress

Post Office = Koreo
Bank = Bangko

So, Pilipino translation should be "Koreo at Bangko".


----------

